# Help setup audio system for videoprojector



## Benben93 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello guys,

I need some help to build a new set up. I have a video projector Benq W1210ST and I use the audio of the video projector which is ok but could obviously be better so I am looking to buy a nice audio system. This system would also be used to play music wirelessly from my phone

The problem is that the video projector is currently in the middle of my living room and I don't want to have too many wires running across the room + I can't really have a soundbar in front as I have my dining table at the same spot. Alternatively, the soundbar could be at the left of the video projector where I have a shelf.

Many thanks in advance for your help !

Ben


----------

